# Curacao, Anyone?



## Capetinho (Sep 6, 2010)

Greetings, all,

The wife wants to do a diving vacation in Curacao. I thought to combine that with a bit of cruising in the ABCs, but haven't been able to locate a bare-boat outfit in the area; the only thing available appears to be a few crewed boats.

If anyone knows of a bareboat charter company in the area, I'd appreciate some info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PierreMundo (Nov 29, 2007)

Please come and dive. Most of the year to much wind for cruising the ABCs and high seas. Mostly 20+ knots. Island to far apart and strong current in between. 

Good luck and come to our beautifull islands for diving.


----------



## detlheacon (Sep 19, 2011)

My family also chose it for our vacation. hehe
seo services


----------

